# Ready for some Football?



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Members of the Python Action Team set up to reduce the number of invasive pythons in south Florida under the Python Elimination Program recently captured an 18-foot, 9-inch Burmese python that apparently sets a new length record for snakes captured in the program.

Ryan Ausburn and Kevin Pavlidis caught the behemoth of a snake, which weighed a whopping 104 pounds.

The removal of the pythons is an effort to reduce predation on native wildlife, which has been dramatic since the snakes began multiplying in the Everglades some 20 years ago. The giant snakes have been found to prey on water birds, all sorts of small mammals-which have largely disappeared in vast swaths where the snakes are most abundant-and even on alligators and deer occasionally.

Ausburn and Pavlidis make a living selling products made of snake skin leather. Reportedly, the *skin of this snake will go into making special footballs for the 2021 Super Bowl *in Tampa.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Jeez, not a place to hunt at night, thanks for sharing.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

That’s a big one I didn’t know snake skin was tuff enough for footballs guess I learned something new today thanks for sharing


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Maybe they’re gonna kneel on them.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That makes me feel alot better about these little rattlesnakes around here.
????????

Places Not To Visit

1. Florida ✔
2. New York ✔
3. Illinois ✔
4. California ✔


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

A friend of mine calls them nope ropes I guess that one would be a big nope rope lol


----------

